# établissement



## duchevreuil

Buona sera,

In francese, quando si parla di un ristorante o di un hôtel, viene spesso usato il termine _établissement_. In svedese si dice semplicemente "un posto", perdendo però il concetto specifico della parola _établissement_. Come si dice in italiano? Si dice "un posto" pure da voi o avete una parola più precisa che corrisponde a quella francese?

Grazie


----------



## coeurdenids

Io credo che non esista una traduzione cosi specifica, perche "etablissement" in francese e legato al linguaggio di governo francese, secondo le leggi di tasse, ecc., particolarmente dai ristoranti, e percio non ne vale la stessa in italiano. Quindi, c'e parecchi da scegliere in italiano, che vuole dire, all'italiana, trattoria, osteria, caffeteria, ecc. Si descriverebbe con lo stile della cucina.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour information, voir : 
_Strutture alberghiere= établissements hôteliers_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do


----------



## Necsus

Dipende sempre dal contesto, ma una traduzione forse idonea è _esercizio pubblico_.


----------



## coeurdenids

Si, dipende sul contesto. Appunto.


----------



## duchevreuil

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte !


----------

